# Acorn squash with shrimp and scallops



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 Medium acorn squash
1/2 lb medium scallops
1/2 lb medium shrimp peeled and deveined
1/3 cup of bread crumbs
1/3 cup grated parm/romano cheese
1 tblsp unsalted butter
1 clove of garlic minced
1/4 cup sweet onion
3-4 slices of bacon, browned and chopped, save 1tblsp of the fat
1 tsp canola oil
1/4 cup stock or water
kosher salt
fresh ground pepper

Prepare the squash:

Preheat the oven to 375 degs. Cut the squash lengthwise and scopp out the seeds. Salt and pepper the squash meat. Place the halves open face down on a lightly oiled cookie sheet. Bake for approx 30-45 mins until a fork passes through the squash with little effort. 

Prepare the stuffing:

Heat the reserved bacon fat and 1 tsp canola oil in medium saute pan, medium-high setting. Add the onion and saute until clear about 3 mins. Add the garlic and saute until fragrant about 1 min. Toss in the scallops and shrimp and saute for about 2 mins. Add the stock. The purpose of the stock is to stem the scallops and shrimp and secondarily to add moisture to the stuffing. Once the stock is added stir for about 1 min. Remove the scallop mixture to a bowl. Add the cheese, breadcrumbs, and bacon. You may want to add the cheese and breadcrumbs a little at a time because you want the mixture moist, not soaked but not certainly dry. 

Finish:

Once the squash is done, remove them from the oven and butter the inside thoroughly with the unsalted butter. Devide the stuffing between the halves and firmly stuff the hollow of each squash. Return the squash face up to the oven for about 8 mins. Serve warm. 

(NOTE) If serving mnore than one squash increase the recipe by one.


----------

